# Triban 3 or Triban 3a?



## pablo180 (18 Mar 2013)

I have around 300 to spend on a road bike and have been looking at the Triban 3 which looks great value for money. However they have not had my size (60cm) in stock online for over a month now and am tired of being messed around by the Surrey Quays staff (telling me its instock on the phone and then when i get there they're out of stock etc) so am considering buying the £280 Triban 3a which is now in stock online. Can somebody explain the differences between the two bikes and whether the triban 3a is still a decent bike or whether i should hold out for the triban 3 ( if so - any information on triban 3 stock? online/surrey quays?)

thanks

Triban 3- http://www.btwin.com/en/sport-road-bikes/3858-triban-3.html

Triban 3a- http://www.btwin.com/en/sport-road-bikes/14189-triban-3-a.html


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 Mar 2013)

If you can't get the current T3 you might be better off saving another hundred quid and getting the new T5.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Mar 2013)

pablo180 said:


> Can somebody explain the differences between the two bikes


Steel fork versus carbon fork from a quick glance.


----------



## Rob500 (18 Mar 2013)

The 3a uses microshift. I've only ever seen it used on youtube videos and, perhaps unfairly, I think it looks a bit awkward compared to shimano or sram dual type controllers.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Mar 2013)

The 3A is lacking a carbon fork (one of the best features about the Triban 3 IMHO) and it has Microshift gears (which look plasticy and horrible). I'd try to get the current Triban 3 and I wouldn't even consider the 3A as it's a downgrade from the Triban 3.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Mar 2013)

You would need to factor in £10 to change the hoods


----------



## musa (18 Mar 2013)

Have you not considered going secondhand? Seeing as your based In London, tends to be a lot going around


----------



## DelB (18 Mar 2013)

I think more of an interesting question is new Triban 5A or 'original' red Triban 3 with Mavic Aksiums?


----------



## Ozzrahog (18 Mar 2013)

DelB said:


> I think more of an interesting question is new Triban 5A or 'original' red Triban 3 with Mavic Aksiums?


 
That's the question I am asking myself at the minute (minus the wheel upgrade)


----------



## daddypaul3 (18 Mar 2013)

i was gonna state the obvious ............................ one is red and one is white 
am seriously thinking of a road bike when i get this years Profit share next week  but until i know how much im getting im not looking , in case i disappoint myself when i cant afford the one i fall in love with hahahahahaha


----------



## Raging Squirrel (18 Mar 2013)

Why cant your local store do an interstore transfer? Warrington store has 5 x 60cm frame bikes in stock


----------



## pablo180 (18 Mar 2013)

I dont know...is that from the website? because it said surrey quays had 7 in stock before i went and then got there and they said they had none so not sure if their website is to be trusted


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Mar 2013)

pablo180 said:


> I dont know...is that from the website? because it said surrey quays had 7 in stock before i went and then got there and they said they had none so not sure if their website is to be trusted


Never trust any website.


----------



## Kies (18 Mar 2013)

DelB said:


> I think more of an interesting question is new Triban 5A or 'original' red Triban 3 with Mavic Aksiums?



For me , the Triban 3 with decent wheels is the way to go. It's what i'm planning for my red rocket


----------



## RiflemanSmith (19 Mar 2013)

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/40205/Viking_Roubaix_Bike_2011 Could you fit on the 58cm one of these?


----------



## cyberknight (19 Mar 2013)

I have used microshift and actually they are not that bad, a dang site better than the current thumb shifters on 2300 .The only down side is the standard triban has a carbon fork whereas the 3a has a steel fork .
The 3a is still a very good bike for the price when compared to what you get for under £300 from anywhere else you would end up with 2300 shifters and a steel fork so it depends on how desperate you are to get on the road.
Sure the carbon fork is nice but at this price point it is a bonus rather than a deal breaker as a good bike fit and some padded bar tape can alleviate much of the road buzz.


----------



## pablo180 (19 Mar 2013)

wow the viking roubaix looks like a great deal?


----------



## musa (19 Mar 2013)

Will a 63 fit you? 1 has just gone up for sale in the CC classifieds. Only snag: Sheffield


----------



## Cycleops (19 Mar 2013)

If the Warrington store has one as someone else suggested het them to send it down using TNT or similar. The might ask you to pay the cost which may be something like £20.


----------



## Rob500 (19 Mar 2013)

DelB said:


> I think more of an interesting question is new Triban 5A or 'original' red Triban 3 with Mavic Aksiums?


 
Aluminium frame with carbon fork.
Shimano Sora 50, 39, 30 chainset: 9 Speed 12-25 Cassette. (ie old 9 spd tiagra?)
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-a-id_8239801.html#anchor_ComponentProductFeatures

I don't know the T3. Is this T5a a T3 with new 9 spd Sora?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2013)

Rob500 said:


> Aluminium frame with carbon fork.
> Shimano Sora 50, 39, 30 chainset: 9 Speed 12-25 Cassette. (ie old 9 spd tiagra?)
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-a-id_8239801.html#anchor_ComponentProductFeatures
> 
> *I don't know the T3. Is this T5a a T3 with new 9 spd Sora?*


Yes, I believe it is. Plus other improvements, like wheels. Here is the old T3 for comparison.


----------



## Rob500 (19 Mar 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, I believe it is. Plus other improvements, like wheels. Here is the old T3 for comparison.


 
Is the upgrade worth the £100? The T5a certainly looks like a nice bike.


----------



## DelB (19 Mar 2013)

The T5A has the new 2013 Sora shifters with paddles, Sora chain set, rear mech and (I think) front mech, nine speed 12-25 cassette, as well as a better saddle. I reckon that's easily worth £100.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (19 Mar 2013)

Warrington deffo had some last week when I was there, they actually had about 5 of each size. Give them a buzz


----------



## Mollytastic (21 Mar 2013)

Know it's probably too far unless you have any distant relatives but I was in Decathlon Glasgow yesterday and they had 5 or 6 60cm in store. Just for your info anyway. Good luck!


----------



## pablo180 (22 Mar 2013)

thanks for your help, surrey quays have said they'll have my size before the end of the month and will ring me the day they get them so i'll just hold on till then, weathers rubbish anyway!


----------



## Onthedrops (22 Mar 2013)

pablo180 said:


> so i'll just hold on till then, weathers rubbish anyway!


 
Well done pablo180. You know it makes sense!

"Red is best"


----------

